

My father, the good Nazi - l33tbro
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/7d6214f2-b2be-11e2-8540-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2STjeV3Ia

======
mercurial
Your father was behind a paywall? It sounds awful, but not enough to make him
into a Nazi.

